# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Sintratec SLS 3D Printer >  What is everyone thinking about the sintratec kit?

## Andreas15

Hi there,

I'm willing to buy a Sintratec Kit for a very cheap price 2nd hand. I was wondering how everyone likes there kits because I can't find allot on the internet, looks like nobody has one.

How does it compare in quality to Shapeways/Sculpteo. How does PA12 compare to PA2200? Anyone that can clear it up for me?

Is it accurate enough to use as functional prototypes like RC car gearboxes and such. And is it strong enough?

Hope to hear from some experienced users!

Thanks in advance,
Andreas

----------


## rudschul

> Hi there,
> 
> I'm willing to buy a Sintratec Kit for a very cheap price 2nd hand. I was wondering how everyone likes there kits because I can't find allot on the internet, looks like nobody has one.
> 
> How does it compare in quality to Shapeways/Sculpteo. How does PA12 compare to PA2200? Anyone that can clear it up for me?
> 
> Is it accurate enough to use as functional prototypes like RC car gearboxes and such. And is it strong enough?
> 
> Hope to hear from some experienced users!
> ...


Hi, i bought a kit 2nd hand. It is a hard way to get good results. My first prints was very good, but then one problem comes after an other. My printer was one of the kickstarter kit. There are some very usefull changes they have made with the actual kit. The support from Sintratec was very good, but sometimes it takes a while. I do not own a Shapeway / Sculpteo, but i think the results are very good in comparsion to an FDM printer like Ultimaker. I use the printer to make an humanoide robot. The parts i printed are strong enough for my purpose.

----------


## Andreas15

> Hi, i bought a kit 2nd hand. It is a hard way to get good results. My first prints was very good, but then one problem comes after an other. My printer was one of the kickstarter kit. There are some very usefull changes they have made with the actual kit. The support from Sintratec was very good, but sometimes it takes a while. I do not own a Shapeway / Sculpteo, but i think the results are very good in comparsion to an FDM printer like Ultimaker. I use the printer to make an humanoide robot. The parts i printed are strong enough for my purpose.


So, its no very reliable then?

----------


## rudschul

no, that is not the true story. I got some problems with same transport issues. In result to solve these problems i got other problems. I think i am on a good way to solve all problems. It is harder to understand how some part work together when you did not build the printer on yourself. On the other side i bought an early kit. And Sintratec has learned to solve similar problems. (e.g. cabling the IR lamps. the lamps could create an short-circuit fault) But if you have fun to understand the technology you will get a good reliable printer. All parts i think are valuable. But on the other side there are some thing they could made better. But Sintratec helps you to upgrade and maintain your printer. The kit is an very convenient printer and not a cheap printer. But of cause depending on the price you could do some things better. Right know i will buy the printer again.
On the other side 3d sintering is not an easy technology comparing to fdm. Keep in Mind. Do you have seen my first print. Isn't it awesome?

----------

